# Problème mail compte Exchange



## tristanWX (15 Août 2014)

Bonjour je possède une adresse mail pro et j'ai un message erreur 1029 lorsque je veut la rajouter c'est exchange


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2014)

et?
on n'est pas devins

faut detailler un peu, beaucoup

( et la prochaine fois , poster dans la bonne section)
ne pas recréer un sujet un modo déplacera


----------



## tristanWX (15 Août 2014)

Ok c'est un compte échange sur un domaine spécifique et lorsque j'ouvre appli mail voicicr que j'ai 
Le pire c'est qu'il fonctionne sur iPad et sur iPhone mais pas sur mon mac 
Je suis sous OS X Yosemite 


Message erreur 
Mcmailerrordomain erreur 1029


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2014)

ah Yosemite

pour l'instant yosemite est en BETA donc des couacs sont  possibles voire inévitables

et les sujets sont ( pour l'instant) tous dans la section dédiée tosemite

et c'est quel domaine?


_---------
Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_
*Allez, on y va, voir Yosemite ! *


----------



## tristanWX (15 Août 2014)

@gfi c'est le nom de la boîte ou je travaille


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2014)

Et ça marchait avec Mavericks ?


----------



## tristanWX (15 Août 2014)

Oui avant sa marcher avec Mavericks je vais essay demain sur mon mac pro qui tourne sous Mavericks


----------



## ka69 (5 Janvier 2015)

tristanWX a dit:


> Oui avant sa marcher avec Mavericks je vais essay demain sur mon mac pro qui tourne sous Mavericks



Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème :
C'est à dire que j'ai nue messagerie Lotus professionnel au bureau où je ne suis jamais.
Mes mails fonctionnent très bien sur mon iphone 6, sur mon ipad, et sur mon ipad mini.
MAIS PAS SUR MON Imac tout beau tour neuf, qui lui est sous Yosemite.

HELP ME please !! comment faire svp ?
Quelqu'un aurait il une super idée ?
Si besoin je peux vous donner ma config que j'ai sur mes autres appareil iOS


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2015)

ka69 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème :
> C'est à dire que j'ai nue messagerie Lotus professionnel au bureau
> ...


et où ca coince?
t'as quoi comme alerte d'echec?

voir si ca -trouvé  sur un site lotus-  ne resoud pas
(*si* c'est ce même couac)
FIX &#8211; OS X YOSEMITE mail.app The Exchange Server &#8220;null&#8221; is not responding calendaring notes bug email exchange exchange iphone mac microsoft office outlook password server 
http://planetlotus.org/profiles/riv...-the-exchange-server--null--is-not-responding


----------



## ka69 (6 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

L'erreur est la suivante ::

(MCMailErrorDomain erreur 1029)

Sur mes autres appareil Apple, la case SSL n'est pas cochée pour que cela fonctionne, j'ai bien essayé de la décocher sur mon Imac mais cela ne fonctionne pas mieux !
Quelqu'un a t'il pu résoudre ce problème ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2015)

ka69 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> L'erreur est la suivante ::
> 
> (MCMailErrorDomain erreur 1029)


ca ce n'est qu'une partie !
donner la ligne complete!!

( tu la retrouves dans ta console  à ta prochaine tentative)


----------

